# Fred figglehorn "Cristmas is creepy"



## Parity (Dec 13, 2009)

Ok I just saw his music video Christmas is creepy on disney channel as a cemmercial.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2009)

DAMN IT!


----------



## Edmund (Dec 13, 2009)

i dislike fred

but wut was the point of this thread

and yeah in threads idc about idc my punctuation


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 13, 2009)

Let me tell you this:

NO ONE CARES.


----------



## Parity (Dec 13, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Let me tell you this:
> 
> NO ONE CARES.



Let me tell you this.
Don't delete a post and re-post the same thing.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 13, 2009)

I <3 Fred. So glad that he's getting famous by being posted on the Disney Channel. THANKS FOR THE INFO PARITY!


----------



## edd5190 (Dec 13, 2009)

Might I remind you, *Rubik's Exer*, of your many double posts after repeated requests not to do so, and even explicit instructions on how to use the edit button? What I did was much less worthy of reprimand.

I only did it because I don't like the way posts look when they say "Last edited by edd5190..." on them. It gives the reader a sense of "Oh my God, I missed what they posted before they edited it." It was a short post anyway.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> I <3 Fred. So glad that he's getting famous by being posted on the Disney Channel. THANKS FOR THE INFO PARITY!



:fp


----------



## Logan (Dec 13, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Might I remind you, *Rubik's Exer*, of your many double posts after repeated requests not to do so, and even explicit instructions on how to use the edit button?
> 
> I only did it because I don't like the way posts look when they say "Last edited by edd5190..." on them. It gives the reader a sense of "Oh my God, I missed what they posted before they edited it."



uh huh...


----------



## Truncator (Dec 13, 2009)

Golf club. Bag. River.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 13, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > I <3 Fred. So glad that he's getting famous by being posted on the Disney Channel. THANKS FOR THE INFO PARITY!
> ...



You don't like him? He's SOOOO funny.


----------



## Muesli (Dec 13, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Might I remind you, *Rubik's Exer*, of your many double posts after repeated requests not to do so, and even explicit instructions on how to use the edit button? What I did was much less worthy of reprimand.
> 
> I only did it because I don't like the way posts look when they say "Last edited by edd5190..." on them. It gives the reader a sense of "Oh my God, I missed what they posted before they edited it." It was a short post anyway.


Long words...

There's a fine line between seeming big-headed or intelligent on a forum.

Anyhooo, back on topic.

Fred falls into the same niche of society as Alvin and the Chipmunks. My MSN personal message at the moment is this; "Alvin and the chipmunks 2? :| To be honest, I'd rather die."


----------



## Stefan (Dec 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> You don't like him? He's SOOOO funny.


Is he available as book? Cause my fully-functional ears prevent me from listening to him.


----------



## Owen (Dec 13, 2009)

These music videos are quite good in contrast to what he usually does (Running around screaming in a high pitched voice).


----------



## nlCuber22 (Dec 13, 2009)

edd5190 said:


> Might I remind you, *Rubik's Exer*, of your many double posts after repeated requests not to do so, and even explicit instructions on how to use the edit button? What I did was much less worthy of reprimand.
> 
> I only did it because I don't like the way posts look when they say "Last edited by edd5190..." on them. It gives the reader a sense of "Oh my God, I missed what they posted before they edited it." It was a short post anyway.



Why would anyone care anyway?


----------



## Edward (Dec 13, 2009)

Fred to me, is nothing special. It was amusing at first, but I quickly started to care, and watch, less and less.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Dec 13, 2009)

lol thread.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 13, 2009)

waffle=ijm said:


> lol thread.



TOTALLY AGREE! FRED IS SOO LOL FUN-E. THAT'S WUT LOL THREAD MEANS AMIRITE?


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 13, 2009)

Fred to me is as annoying as a noob on this forum.

You can tolerate it for a little, even when you tell them to stop.
Then once they continue doing it for days and days on end you start to get angry/annoyed at them.

Then finally you snap, and either go frikken nuts and yell at them, or just shun them completely and never even pay attention to them. (Or both).

Needless to say, this does not go for ALL noobs on the forum, but the ones who continuously post garbage and act supreme instead of using the search function/wiki.


----------



## TheMachanga (Dec 13, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



:fp:fp:fp:fp


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 13, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



Machanga: I don't think you know who you are dealing with...


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 13, 2009)

TheMachanga said:


> Ethan Rosen said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



I don't get it? What part of his humor do you not like? He's original, clever, and soooo adorable. I just wish he made videos even more often I looovvveee watching each one.


----------



## Eternal Heart (Dec 13, 2009)

What the Lul.
I find him annoying. He does the same thing in every video yet he has over 1 million subscribers.


----------



## iasimp1997 (Dec 14, 2009)

ok.
one, fred sucks and is not funny.
two, what is the point of this thread?¿?¿?¿?


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

ChrisBird said:


> TheMachanga said:
> 
> 
> > Ethan Rosen said:
> ...



Yeah dude, don't mess with the guy who hates Edward for no real reason.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Dec 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



HAHAHHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAH I LOL'D SO HARD HAHAHAHHAHAH HE DOESN'T THINK I HAVE A REASON HAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAH LOLOLOLOLLOLOLOL LOL'D SO HARD


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 14, 2009)

Edward said:


> ChrisBird said:
> 
> 
> > TheMachanga said:
> ...



Everyone that hates you has the same exact reason.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 14, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> Edward said:
> 
> 
> > ChrisBird said:
> ...



+1


----------



## Hyprul 9-ty2 (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol what. I've never heard of this Fred.


----------



## Deleted member 2864 (Dec 14, 2009)

Hyprul 9-ty2 said:


> Lol what. I've never heard of this Fred.



http://youtube.com/user/fred

There you go. He's second most subscribed youtuber last time I checked. I thought he was funny at first... now I can't stand him.


----------



## ChrisBird (Dec 14, 2009)

aznmortalx: How could you do that!

He was blissfully ignorant of this menace that is terrorizing our ears and you tell him about it. *sigh*


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 14, 2009)

I like Fred but normal speed like he was on Tyra. He seems like a cool enough guy. Also, this may make some of you want to kill him even more  I take that back since he is actually a pretty legit guy...read his mini-bio.

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm2928381/


----------



## ElderKingpin (Dec 14, 2009)

id rather watch a huge rubiks cube POP solve then watch Fred


----------



## IamWEB (Dec 14, 2009)

If someone posted a video of themselves finally getting a sub-1:30 solve and you didn't like it, would you post talking about how you hate their video? Would that be right?


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> If someone posted a video of themselves finally getting a sub-1:30 solve and you didn't like it, would you post talking about how you hate their video? Would that be right?



Alot of people seem to do it. The internet is not the place expect friendliness.


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 14, 2009)




----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 14, 2009)

IamWEB said:


> If someone posted a video of themselves finally getting a sub-1:30 solve and you didn't like it, would you post talking about how you hate their video? Would that be right?



Fred or Edward?


----------



## Edward (Dec 14, 2009)

dannyz0r said:


> IamWEB said:
> 
> 
> > If someone posted a video of themselves finally getting a sub-1:30 solve and you didn't like it, would you post talking about how you hate their video? Would that be right?
> ...



What do I have to do with this?


----------



## dannyz0r (Dec 14, 2009)

He involved cubing in the question so either it's either you or what the thread was supposed to be about.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Dec 14, 2009)

Fred fails. Thread Fails

and although nigahiga is good, they fail in a movie.


----------



## Edmund (Dec 14, 2009)

HEY ITS FREDMUND

this thread was pointless enough don't tell me my post was pointless

Oh and Fred was actually funny back in what I think was his first video: Fred on Halloween. He didn't speed-up his voice and it wasn't originally on the "Fred" Channel but the "JKLProductions" Channel.


----------



## Ranzha (Dec 14, 2009)

"Fred" was good for the first video I saw of him, but as time progressed, nothing moved _forward_ for him or anything.
Also, "squeakifying" your voice gets you subscribers? Last time I checked, everyone goes "YOU FRED STEALER!!!!!!!!!!!!1!111one"

Nothing moving forward = bad result for videos.
But heh, somehow this works for him.
I think publicity gets him moar subs, not the quality of his videos.


----------

